# BARCELONA, España



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

In July 2011, as part of a family holiday to Lloret de Mar, north of Barcelona and not far from Girona (the airport into which we arrived). Lloret de Mar is not a particular interesting place but there are pictures nonetheless. Up the coast sits Tossa de Mar, a much more traditional sea resort with a lot of history. And of course - Barcelona itself. We made a day trip to Barcelona and were not disappointed!

The city is a must-visit on anyone's list! Having been to Valencia in 2010, which reminded me a lot of Barcelona, we found this city fantastic. Barcelona is Spain's second largest city after Madrid and holds the Europe Union's sixth largest urban area Barcelona is today one of the world's leading tourist, economic, trade fair/exhibitions and cultural-sports centres, and its influences in commerce, education, entertainment, media, fashion, science, and the arts all contribute to its status as one of the world's major global cities. Indeed, it is a major economic centre and a growing financial centre (Diagonal Mar area and Gran Via); one of Europe's principal Mediterranean ports, can be found here as well as Barcelona international airport, which handles about 30 million passengers per year.

*Country:* Spain
*Region:* Catalonina (Catalunya)
*Mayor:* Xavier Trias i Vidal de Llobatera 
*Elevation:* 12m (39 ft)
*Population*
- *City:* 1,621,537
- *Metro:* 5,083,000

For more information, see here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barcelona

Many photos will follow. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART I 
Sagrada Familia*​


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

beautiful!!!
will appreciate if you do have some shots of the interior of the Sagrada Familia
'cause honestly I haven't seen one.
thanks though for sharing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely and very nice shots from Barcelona, Mike kay:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

karlvan said:


> beautiful!!!
> will appreciate if you do have some shots of the interior of the Sagrada Familia
> 'cause honestly I haven't seen one.
> thanks though for sharing.


Thank you! Unfortunately I did not go inside. Being there in the height of summer the queues were absolutely horrendous and I didn't want to waste time so sorry to disappoint. I would like to go back in a non-busy time to see though. 



christos-greece said:


> Lovely and very nice shots from Barcelona, Mike kay:


Thanks as always mate!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

I love Barcelona and was taken there for my birthday a few years back. The best birthday ever.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great pictures!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome photos of Barcelona....esp. Sagrada Familia.....thank you.:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bristol Mike said:


> Thanks as always mate!


Welcome ...and please post more


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Expat said:


> I love Barcelona and was taken there for my birthday a few years back. The best birthday ever.


What a great choice for a birthday treat! I was also there for my birthday but the weather was not great that day (better in the UK in fact). Can't wait to go back for longer than a day.



el palmesano said:


> great pictures!!


Thanks my friend. 



Linguine said:


> Awesome photos of Barcelona....esp. Sagrada Familia.....thank you.:cheers:


Thanks very much! 



christos-greece said:


> Welcome ...and please post more


More coming up. :cheers:


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

delete


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART II 
Ronda de Universitat*​
Consider this an intermediate update as the next one is likely to be much bigger. This avenue is of relatively short distance but nevertheless very busy and runs northeastwards from Placa de Universitat and Placa de Catalunya.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great photos of this world class city. Looking forward to the next lots. :cheers:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Lovely city!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice urban photos of beautiful Barcelona  I really love Sagrada Familia, it's so fantastic  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

skymantle said:


> Great photos of this world class city. Looking forward to the next lots. :cheers:


Thanks mate! Here comes the next lot. 



balthazar said:


> Lovely city!


It most certainly is! 



aarhusforever said:


> Very nice urban photos of beautiful Barcelona  I really love Sagrada Familia, it's so fantastic  Thanks for sharing


Thanks very much! It's certainly an impressive building but an absolute b**ch to get into.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

delete


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

*PART III 
Plaça de Catalunya*​
Plaça de Catalunya is a large square in central Barcelona that is generally considered to be both its city centre and the place where the old city (see Barri Gòtic and Raval, in Ciutat Vella) and the 19th century-built Eixample meet. Some of the city's most important streets and avenues meet at Plaça Catalunya: Passeig de Gràcia, Rambla de Catalunya, La Rambla or Portal de l'Àngel, in addition to Ronda de Sant Pere, Carrer de Vergara or Carrer de Pelai. Flocks of pigeons gather in the centre giving it a very Trafalar Square feel.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

bump


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

bump


----------

